# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Ψηφιακά Κυκλώματα > Γενικά >  >  [Ερώτηση] Διακοπή τροφοδοσίας από μικροελεγκτή σε εξωτερικά περιφερειακά.

## The_Control_Theory

Σε ένα κύκλωμα υπάρχει μικροελεγκτής, μιά *LCD οθόνη*( ας πω *100mA*@*3V*) και ένα* GSM Module*( *3A(ακμές κατά την αποστολή/λήψη μετά mA)@3V* ).

Έχω φτιάξει το πρόγραμμα και δουλεύει μιά χαρά! Το θέμα είναι ότι θέλω να το εξελίξω στον τομέα της κατανάλωσης έτσι ώστε να μπορώ να κλείνω την τροφοδοσία από τον μικροελεγκτή και να τον βάζω για ύπνο ώστε να καταναλώνει uA. Αυτό με το σήμα ON_OFF στο GSM module και καθαρίζοντας την οθόνη δεν επιτυγχάνεται.

Ποιός είναι ο καλύτερος τρόπος? *Με τρανζίστορ?* Με ρελέ?(αμφιβάλω για τέτοια μικρά φορτία). *Με κάποιο εξωτικό IC που δεν γνωρίζω την ύπαρξή του?*
Ίσως με LDO το οποίο θα έχει ON_OFF pin?
Πως το κάνει η βιομηχανία? Εσείς πως θα το κάνατε?

Την γνώση αυτή θέλω να μάθω να την εφαρμόζω σε όποιοδήποτε περιφερειακό θα συνδέω σε μικροελεγκτή κι όχι μόνο για την παραπάνω περίπτωση

edit: Έκανα κι ένα χαζό σχέδιο στα γρήγορα στην ζωγραφική

----------


## SProg

Την οθονη μπορεις να την 'κοβεις' με καποιο Mosfet,οπως και το GSM.

Το SIM900 εχει Sleep Mode.Εαν θυμαμαι σε Sleep Mode καταναλωνει περιπου 1-2mA και ξυπναει ειτε απο σενα ειτε απο SmS/Call (αυτο δες το δεν ειμαι σιγουρος).Εαν και αυτο το ρευμα σου φαινεται αρκετο,τοτε πρεπει να κοβεις την τροφοδοσια.

----------

The_Control_Theory (04-03-16)

----------


## The_Control_Theory

> Την οθονη μπορεις να την 'κοβεις' με καποιο Mosfet,οπως και το GSM.
> 
> Το SIM900 εχει Sleep Mode.Εαν θυμαμαι σε Sleep Mode καταναλωνει περιπου 1-2mA και ξυπναει ειτε απο σενα ειτε απο SmS/Call (αυτο δες το δεν ειμαι σιγουρος).Εαν και αυτο το ρευμα σου φαινεται αρκετο,τοτε πρεπει να κοβεις την τροφοδοσια.



Το SIM900 έχω!!! Ναι δεν με καλύπτει με το ON-OFF θέλω uA. Κι εγώ μάλλον εκεί θα καταλήξω. Για έναν περίεργο λόγο(καθαρά ψυχολογικό και χωρίς εξήγηση) φοβάμαι μην χαλάσει το τρανζίστορ μετά από καιρό γι αυτό έβαλα το θέμα εδώ.

edit: Λόγω του ότι μπορεί το GSM να ζητήσει 3A για δευτερόλεπτα

----------


## SProg

Μια σωστη επιλογη Mosfet ή BJT ειναι καλυτερη λυση απο την επιλογη ρελε.Το ρελε ειναι πιο πιθανο να χαλασει 'καποια στιγμη', λογω μηχανικων επαφων.


Αυτο με τα 3Α εισαι σιγουρος;

Θυμαμαι τελευταια φορα που ασχοληθηκα με GSM το περισσοτερο ρευμα ηταν οταν δεχοταν κληση ή εκανε κλήση.Αλλα αυτο το ρευμα δεν ηταν με τιποτα πανω απο 200mA max.

Εαν εννοεις το μεγαλο ρευμα oταν τροφοδοτεις το Shield,τοτε πρεπει να δεις ποσο συχνα θα ανοιγοκλεινεις την τροφοδοσια (δηλαδη ποσο συχνα θα ξυπναει-κοιμαται ο μΕ) και εαν σε συμφερει να το κανεις αυτο.



EDIT:

Εχουν κανει και αλλαγες για το μεγαλο ρευμα εκκινησης σε νεοτερα KIT:


*Soft start circuitry is added in the new version to smooth out the power shock at the moment the shield turns on*






Τι ακριβως κανεις με το GSM;Ποιες ενεργεις ακριβως;

----------


## The_Control_Theory

> Μια σωστη επιλογη Mosfet ή BJT ειναι καλυτερη λυση απο την επιλογη ρελε.Το ρελε ειναι πιο πιθανο να χαλασει 'καποια στιγμη', λογω μηχανικων επαφων.



Ναι ρελέ δεν το συζητάω καν. Μόνο αν είχα μοτερ ή παρόμοια φορτία.





> Αυτο με τα 3Α εισαι σιγουρος;



Δεν το έχω μετρήσει αλλά γράφει στο datasheet: (*2Α κι όχι 3Α τώρα που το είδα*)
Capture.PNG





> Τι ακριβως κανεις με το GSM;Ποιες ενεργεις ακριβως;



Τίποτα το ιδιαίτερο.

Ανοίγει μιά φορά στην αρχή. Κλείνω το echo με εντολή ΑΤ ,στέλνω ένα τεστ SMS και μετά κλείνει(όχι sleep)
Αν χτυπηθεί ένα PCINT interrupt ξυπνάει ο μικροελεγκτής και τότε ανοίγει το SIM900.
Στέλνει τότε ένα SMS "ΚΛΕΦΤΗΣ ΕΝΤΟΠΙΣΤΗΚΕ" και ξανακλείνει.

Εμένα με ενδιαφέρει όταν κοιμάται ο μικροελεγκτής να μην υπάρχει κατανάλωση της τάξης mA πουθενά στο κύκλωμα.(κινητό και οθόνη)
Οπότε το GSM να κλείνει πραγματικά(και η οθόνη)
Όλο αυτό θέλω να το τροφοδοτώ από μπαταρία να κρατάει μήνες. Λογικά δεν θα στείλει ποτέ μύνημα εκτός κι αν όντως έρθει κλέφτης!!! :Unsure: 

*Το πιό λογικό είναι αυτό που λες για mosfet από ότι έχω σκεφτεί ή φαντάζομαι χωρίς να ξέρω.*

----------


## SProg

Υποθετω δε θα μπαινει κλεφτης καθε μερα,ουτε καθε βδομαδα χαχα.

Οποτε δεν υπαρχει προβλημα με το ρευμα εκκινησης.Εγω νομιζα ηταν εφαρμογη που ξυπνουσε-κοιμοταν δεκαδες φορες τη μερα.


Κατα την αποστολη SMS δεν καταναλωνει μεγαλο ρευμα,οποτε νομιζω εισαι κομπλε.

----------


## manolena

Επίσης δεν νομίζω πως όλο αυτό θα έχει μεγαλύτερες απαιτήσεις απο μέγιστο 200mA. To POWER ON του SIM900 όντως κοιμίζει και ξυπνάει το module αν το στείλεις απο LOW σε HIGH για 2" και πάλι LOW, αλλά δεν μηδενίζει κατανάλωση. Όπως λέει ο Σάββας, ένα MOSFET με μικρό RDSon για ολική αποκοπή τροφοδοσίας είναι καλύτερο. Απλά με την ενεργοποίηση, θα είσαι αναγκασμένος να κάνεις επαν-αρχικοποίηση του modem, που είναι ολίγον χρονοβόρα.

Ομοίως, μπορείς να κόβεις τελείως και την οθόνη, αλλά κι εδώ θέλει επαν-αρχικοποίηση κάθε φορά με το power on.

Όσο για τον μ/ε, μπορείς να βρείς (ίσως λίγο πιο δύσκολα στην αγορά) σειρές που παράγουν οι εταιρείες, τύπου micro-power. Η χαμηλότερη δυνατή κατανάλωση. Και μην ξεχνάς, όταν στέλνεις
για ύπνο τον μ/ε, να απενεργοποιείς ξεχωριστά τα περιφερειακά του και τέλος τον πυρήνα.

----------

The_Control_Theory (04-03-16)

----------


## SProg

Ακριβως Μανο.

Εφοσον δεν θελει ουτε καταναλωση ολιγων mA,παμε αναγκαστικα σε power_off.

Οι αρχικοποιησεις θα ειναι κατα το ξυπνημα,το οποιο θα γινεται σπανια...ελπιζω.Αλλιως σημαινει οτι ο κλεφτης ειναι καλος  :Very Happy: 



Πχ MSP430F1x microcontrollers (MCUs) from the MSP Ultra-Low-Power

----------


## The_Control_Theory

Θα κάνω ένα πείραμα με mosfet.
Θα το βάλω να ανοιγοκλείνει για μιά μέρα ή δυό να μου φύγει κι η ιδέα(παραξενιά) ότι μπορεί να καεί.


edit: Δεν είχα κάνει ανανέωση και τώρα είδα την απάντηση του Μάνου.

Στον atmega328p χωρίς κανένα περιφερειακό πάνω του έχω καταφέρει να φτάσω στα 30nA@3V(μετρημένο με το uCurrent). Αν κατέβαζα την τάση και έκλεινα και νομίζω το BOD θα έπεφτα περισσότερο.

----------


## manolena

Μπορείς πάντα να κάνεις δοκιμές με μία-μία τις υπο-μονάδες της κατασκευής και να κρατήσεις τις σημειώσεις σου. Μόνο η δοκιμή και το σφάλμα θα σε βοηθήσει να 
βρείς το βέλτιστο συνδυασμό.

----------


## manolena

> ... Αν κατέβαζα την τάση και έκλεινα και νομίζω το BOD θα έπεφτα περισσότερο.



Έτσι κι αλλιώς, το modem στα 3.3 εργάζεται. Είναι πλεονέκτημα. Κι έχω την εντύπωση πως ορισμένες οθόνες κάνουν brown-out χαμηλά, μπορεί και στην ίδια τάση. Άρα αν όλα μαζί τα έχεις στα 3.3, νομίζω είναι όντως πλεονέκτημα.

----------


## The_Control_Theory

Πω αν τα καταφέρει το mosfetάκι μπαίνω στην low power land. Ότι θα φτιάχνω από δω και στο εξής θα πάει πακέτο με μπαταρία.

----------


## SProg

PCH-Mosfet αν θες να ανοιγοκλεινεις την τροφοδοσια και NCH-Mosfet αν θες να ανοιγοκλεινεις την γη.

Και θα πρεπει να κανεις τα I/O που πηγαινουν στην LCD(data,RS,EN κτλ) Τri-Stated πριν βγαλεις εκτος την LCD και να τα επαναφερεις στο σωστο State οταν ξανασυνδεσεις την LCD.


Θα δεις πολλα κυκλωματα που κανουν αυτο με LCD,να τοποθετουν και ενδιαμεσο Latch-buffer.

----------

The_Control_Theory (05-03-16)

----------


## picdev

Ή microchip έχει ένα πολύ ap note , το οποίο το έχω υλοποιήσει και για μήνες δουλεύω έναν αισθητήρα που δουλεύει με αλκαλικές μπαταρίες .
Περιληπτικά .

Βάζεις παντού mosfet, ακόμα και στους διαιρέτες τάσεις και σε όλα τα αισθητήρια .

Ρυθμιζεις κατάλληλα τους εξοδους εισόδους.

Πριν μπεις   σε sleep έχεις κλείσει όλα τα περιφερειακά και έχεις ρυθμίσεις όλα τα pin σε εισόδους 

Μπορείς να κανείς εναλλαγή από εσωτερικό σε εξωτερικό ρολόι όταν ξυπνάς και όταν μπαίνεις σε sleep

Βάζεις ειδικό regulator για μπαταρίες για να μην έχει απώλειες .

Για αναστροφή πολικότητα αντί για δίοδο βάζεις mosfet.

Κλείνει με mosfet ακόμα και τις pull up αν έχεις εξωτερικές , ή και τις εσωτερικές αν έχεις ενεγοπιημενες 

Χρησημοποιεις ειδικό μικροελεγκτή , ή microchip σε όλα τα μοντέλα τα βγάζει  τους lf για χαμηλή κατανάλωση ,φτάνουν τα na

----------

The_Control_Theory (05-03-16)

----------


## The_Control_Theory

> Ή microchip έχει ένα πολύ ap note , το οποίο το έχω υλοποιήσει και για μήνες δουλεύω έναν αισθητήρα που δουλεύει με αλκαλικές μπαταρίες .
> Περιληπτικά .
> 
> Βάζεις παντού mosfet, ακόμα και στους διαιρέτες τάσεις και σε όλα τα αισθητήρια .
> 
> Ρυθμιζεις κατάλληλα τους εξοδους εισόδους.
> 
> Πριν μπεις   σε sleep έχεις κλείσει όλα τα περιφερειακά και έχεις ρυθμίσεις όλα τα pin σε εισόδους 
> 
> ...



Τα μισά από αυτά που λες εδώ τα κάνω και είναι πολύ σωστά.
Τα υπόλοιπα μισά είναι πολύ χρήσιμα και θα googlarω και το application note να δω τι μπορώ να μάθω κι από κει.
Σε ευχαριστώ πού!!

----------

